# Story von Diablo



## Ethêra (28. Juni 2008)

da ich weder diablo 1 noch 2 gespielt habe (ich fand dungeon siege besser weil tolle grafik) würde mich natürlich die story sehr interessieren. also falls jemand links kennt wo vllt ne relativ ausführliche zusammenfassung der story steht oder wenn sich jemand die mühe machen würde die story selbst zusammen zufassen wäre das toll.

mit relativ ausführliche zusammenfassung sind allerdings weder wikipedia noch die blizzard homepage gemeint!


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

lies cains tagebuch da steht die komplette story von diablo 1 und 2 mti den jeweiligen cinematics


----------



## Ethêra (28. Juni 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> lies kains tagebuch da steht die komplette story von diablo 1 und 2 mti den jeweiligen cinematics




ah toll^^ haste nochn link? oder ist das etwa ein richtiges buch °_°


----------



## kuyr (28. Juni 2008)

Ethêra schrieb:


> ah toll^^ haste nochn link? oder ist das etwa ein richtiges buch °_°


http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/world/lore/journal.xml
Alternativ: http://diablo2.ingame.de//spiel/story/

Das coole beim Tagebuch ist, dass die D2 Videos drin sind.


----------

